# 2 more BSOD errors



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Can some one please analyze the last 2 BSOD i got. Cant figure out the issue.

Thank you,
Max


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please tell us about your system's specifications
Please tell us what you were doing when the BSOD's occurred.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Your BlueTooth drivers are not installed, is this deliberate? If so, why?

The second dump file refers to a Memory Management error that occurs in Readyboost. I wonder if there's an issue with your ReadyBoost drive - and would suggest removing it to see if it's the cause.

You can also run a memory diagnostic according to the instructions here: http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html

Here's the memory dump analysis':

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c06000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e43e50
Debug session time: Fri Oct 30 17:34:36.373 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 21:40:06.856
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002c54411, fffff88009eb2050, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInsertQueueApc+69 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002eae000
THREAD fffffa80098ea060  Cid 0224.0260  Teb: 000007fffffd8000 Win32Thread: fffff900c018b010 RUNNING on processor 1
Impersonation token:  fffff8a00e735a90 (Level Impersonation)
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002decb74
Owning Process            fffffa8009698060       Image:         csrss.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      5000407      
Context Switch Count      38499                 LargeStack
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x000007fefd5c4be4
Stack Init fffff88009eb2d70 Current fffff88009eb2760
Base fffff88009eb3000 Limit fffff88009eab000 Call 0
Priority 15 BasePriority 13 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 2 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`09eb1788 fffff800`02c77469 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02c54411 fffff880`09eb2050 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09eb1790 fffff800`02c76dbc : fffff8a0`00120089 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`09eb1a01 fffff800`02f6a990 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`09eb18d0 fffff800`02c9dbed : fffff800`02e97464 fffff800`02dd5ef4 fffff800`02c06000 fffff880`09eb27f8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`09eb1910 fffff800`02ca5250 : fffff800`02dc61e8 fffff880`09eb1988 fffff880`09eb27f8 fffff800`02c06000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`09eb1940 fffff800`02cb21b5 : fffff880`09eb27f8 fffff880`09eb2050 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`07ba59e0 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`09eb2020 fffff800`02c77542 : fffff880`09eb27f8 fffffa80`0770ab60 fffff880`09eb28a0 fffffa80`07ba59e0 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`09eb26c0 fffff800`02c75e4a : fffffa80`098ea060 fffff880`009e9180 fffffa80`098ea120 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`09eb28a0 fffff800`02c54411 : fffff800`02e05a20 fffff880`009e9180 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07552260 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`09eb28a0)
fffff880`09eb2a30 fffff800`02c57850 : fffffa80`0770ab60 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07ba59e0 fffffa80`07ba59e0 : nt!KiInsertQueueApc+0x69
fffff880`09eb2a60 fffff800`02f5e32d : fffffa80`0770ab60 00000000`40010004 fffffa80`07ba59e0 00000000`000007ff : nt!KeInsertQueueApc+0x80
fffff880`09eb2ac0 fffff800`02f33f8d : 00000000`00000008 fffffa80`098ea060 fffffa80`0770ab60 fffffa80`09698060 : nt!PspTerminateThreadByPointer+0xd9
fffff880`09eb2b10 fffff800`02f33c74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a1feb30 00000000`00000008 : nt!PspTerminateAllThreads+0x1a9
fffff880`09eb2b60 fffff800`02c77153 : fffffa80`0a1feb30 00000000`40010004 fffffa80`098ea060 fffffa80`0a6cba70 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`09eb2be0 00000000`7763017a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`09eb2be0)
00000000`03b7f518 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7763017a

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002c54411, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88009eb2050, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiInsertQueueApc+69
fffff800`02c54411 488b4108        mov     rax,qword ptr [rcx+8]

CONTEXT:  fffff88009eb2050 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88009eb2050)
.cxr 0xfffff88009eb2050
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa800770ab60 rcx=18fffa800770abb0
rdx=fffffa8007ba59f0 rsi=fffffa8007ba59e0 rdi=fffffa8007ba59e0
rip=fffff80002c54411 rsp=fffff88009eb2a30 rbp=fffff880009e9180
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=18fffa800770abb0 r10=fffff80002e05801
r11=fffff88009eb2900 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa8007ba59e0 r15=0000000000000002
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010202
nt!KiInsertQueueApc+0x69:
fffff800`02c54411 488b4108        mov     rax,qword ptr [rcx+8] ds:002b:18fffa80`0770abb8=????????????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c57850 to fffff80002c54411

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09eb2a30 fffff800`02c57850 : fffffa80`0770ab60 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07ba59e0 fffffa80`07ba59e0 : nt!KiInsertQueueApc+0x69
fffff880`09eb2a60 fffff800`02f5e32d : fffffa80`0770ab60 00000000`40010004 fffffa80`07ba59e0 00000000`000007ff : nt!KeInsertQueueApc+0x80
fffff880`09eb2ac0 fffff800`02f33f8d : 00000000`00000008 fffffa80`098ea060 fffffa80`0770ab60 fffffa80`09698060 : nt!PspTerminateThreadByPointer+0xd9
fffff880`09eb2b10 fffff800`02f33c74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a1feb30 00000000`00000008 : nt!PspTerminateAllThreads+0x1a9
fffff880`09eb2b60 fffff800`02c77153 : fffffa80`0a1feb30 00000000`40010004 fffffa80`098ea060 fffffa80`0a6cba70 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`09eb2be0 00000000`7763017a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`03b7f518 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7763017a


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiInsertQueueApc+69
fffff800`02c54411 488b4108        mov     rax,qword ptr [rcx+8]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiInsertQueueApc+69

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88009eb2050 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiInsertQueueApc+69

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiInsertQueueApc+69

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88009eb1890 rbx=fffff80002dc61e8 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80002c06000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002c77f00 rsp=fffff88009eb1788 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80002c54411  r9=fffff88009eb2050 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88009eb1988 r12=fffff80002c77153 r13=fffff80002e84354
r14=fffff80002c76d40 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c77f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`09eb1790=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`09eb1788 fffff800`02c77469 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02c54411 fffff880`09eb2050 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09eb1790 fffff800`02c76dbc : fffff8a0`00120089 fffffa80`00000000 fffff880`09eb1a01 fffff800`02f6a990 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`09eb18d0 fffff800`02c9dbed : fffff800`02e97464 fffff800`02dd5ef4 fffff800`02c06000 fffff880`09eb27f8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`09eb1910 fffff800`02ca5250 : fffff800`02dc61e8 fffff880`09eb1988 fffff880`09eb27f8 fffff800`02c06000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`09eb1940 fffff800`02cb21b5 : fffff880`09eb27f8 fffff880`09eb2050 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`07ba59e0 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`09eb2020 fffff800`02c77542 : fffff880`09eb27f8 fffffa80`0770ab60 fffff880`09eb28a0 fffffa80`07ba59e0 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`09eb26c0 fffff800`02c75e4a : fffffa80`098ea060 fffff880`009e9180 fffffa80`098ea120 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`09eb28a0 fffff800`02c54411 : fffff800`02e05a20 fffff880`009e9180 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07552260 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`09eb28a0)
fffff880`09eb2a30 fffff800`02c57850 : fffffa80`0770ab60 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07ba59e0 fffffa80`07ba59e0 : nt!KiInsertQueueApc+0x69
fffff880`09eb2a60 fffff800`02f5e32d : fffffa80`0770ab60 00000000`40010004 fffffa80`07ba59e0 00000000`000007ff : nt!KeInsertQueueApc+0x80
fffff880`09eb2ac0 fffff800`02f33f8d : 00000000`00000008 fffffa80`098ea060 fffffa80`0770ab60 fffffa80`09698060 : nt!PspTerminateThreadByPointer+0xd9
fffff880`09eb2b10 fffff800`02f33c74 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a1feb30 00000000`00000008 : nt!PspTerminateAllThreads+0x1a9
fffff880`09eb2b60 fffff800`02c77153 : fffffa80`0a1feb30 00000000`40010004 fffffa80`098ea060 fffffa80`0a6cba70 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`09eb2be0 00000000`7763017a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`09eb2be0)
00000000`03b7f518 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7763017a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc3000 fffff800`00bcd000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c06000 fffff800`031e3000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`031e3000 fffff800`0322c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00ce3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00cf5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`00cfe000 fffff880`00d42000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00d42000 fffff880`00d56000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d56000 fffff880`00db4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00db4000 fffff880`00dde000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00dde000 fffff880`00de9000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00df4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e22000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e22000 fffff880`00e37000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e37000 fffff880`00e93000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e93000 fffff880`00e9a000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e9a000 fffff880`00eaa000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00eac000 fffff880`00f50000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00f5f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00fb6000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fb6000 fffff880`00fbf000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fbf000 fffff880`00fc9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fc9000 fffff880`00ffc000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01004000 fffff880`01050000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01050000 fffff880`01064000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01064000 fffff880`010c2000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010c2000 fffff880`01135000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`0117f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0117f000 fffff880`011cb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`011cb000 fffff880`011fa000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01235000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0123d000 fffff880`013e0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013e0000 fffff880`013fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0149b000 fffff880`014a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`014a3000 fffff880`014b5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014b5000 fffff880`014be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`014ce000 fffff880`015c0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015c0000 fffff880`015fa000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0181e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`0182b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`0184c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`0185b000   VClone   VClone.sys   Fri May 22 19:08:37 2009 (4A173075)
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01895000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01895000 fffff880`018ab000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`018ab000 fffff880`018db000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`018db000 fffff880`018f6000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`018f6000 fffff880`0190e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01911000 fffff880`0193b000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0193b000 fffff880`01967000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 22:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`01967000 fffff880`01970000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01970000 fffff880`01977000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`01985000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01985000 fffff880`019aa000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`019aa000 fffff880`019ba000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`019ba000 fffff880`019c3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019c3000 fffff880`019cc000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019cc000 fffff880`019d5000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019d5000 fffff880`019e0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019f1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c56180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`02c57000 fffff880`02c6b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02c6b000 fffff880`02c86000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`02c90000 fffff880`02d1a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02d1a000 fffff880`02d5f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d68000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d68000 fffff880`02d8e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d8e000 fffff880`02da2000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`02da2000 fffff880`02db1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02db1000 fffff880`02dce000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02dce000 fffff880`02de9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02de9000 fffff880`02df8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e10000 fffff880`03e61000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03e61000 fffff880`03e6d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03e6d000 fffff880`03e78000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03e78000 fffff880`03e82000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Tue Feb 17 12:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
fffff880`03e82000 fffff880`03e91000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03e91000 fffff880`03f14000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f14000 fffff880`03f32000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f32000 fffff880`03f43000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f43000 fffff880`03f69000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03f69000 fffff880`03f7f000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03f7f000 fffff880`03fc5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03fc5000 fffff880`03ff4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04016000 fffff880`04022000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04022000 fffff880`04029c00   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Mon Nov 24 12:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD)
fffff880`0402a000 fffff880`04035000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04035000 fffff880`0408b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0408b000 fffff880`0409c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0409c000 fffff880`040c0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`040c0000 fffff880`040f2000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`040f2000 fffff880`04130000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`04130000 fffff880`0413c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0413c000 fffff880`04159000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04159000 fffff880`0417b000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Mon Dec 01 11:50:28 2008 (493415D4)
fffff880`0417b000 fffff880`0418b000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0418b000 fffff880`04193000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`04193000 fffff880`04198200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04199000 fffff880`041dc000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`041dc000 fffff880`041e4000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`041e4000 fffff880`041f3000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`041f3000 fffff880`041f4480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0445c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`0445c000 fffff880`04499000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04499000 fffff880`044bb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`044bb000 fffff880`044c7000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`044c7000 fffff880`044d5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`044d5000 fffff880`044e1000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`044e1000 fffff880`044ea000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`044fa000 fffff880`04517000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`04517000 fffff880`04526000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`04526000 fffff880`04527f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04528000 fffff880`04564000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 21:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`04564000 fffff880`045be000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`045be000 fffff880`045d3000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`045d3000 fffff880`045e6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`045e6000 fffff880`045fe000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04620000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`04620000 fffff880`04637000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`04637000 fffff880`0465a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0465a000 fffff880`0467b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04685000 fffff880`04711000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04711000 fffff880`0471f000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0471f000 fffff880`0473c000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0473c000 fffff880`0474a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0474a000 fffff880`04763000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04763000 fffff880`0476b080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0476c000 fffff880`0477f000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`0477f000 fffff880`0478d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0478d000 fffff880`0479a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0479a000 fffff880`047ae000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`047ae000 fffff880`047da000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`047da000 fffff880`047ea000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`047ea000 fffff880`047ff000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480d000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0480d000 fffff880`04831000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0483a000 fffff880`052fda80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`052fe000 fffff880`052ff180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`05300000 fffff880`053f4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0a200000 fffff880`0a24d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0a24d000 fffff880`0a270000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0a29e000 fffff880`0a366000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0a366000 fffff880`0a384000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0a384000 fffff880`0a39c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0a39c000 fffff880`0a3c8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0a615000 fffff880`0a6bb000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0a6bb000 fffff880`0a6c6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0a6c6000 fffff880`0a6f3000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0a6f3000 fffff880`0a705000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0a705000 fffff880`0a70e000   UltraMonUtility UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 20:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
fffff880`0a70e000 fffff880`0a777000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0ae00000 fffff880`0ae38000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 20:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`0ae38000 fffff880`0ae48000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 22:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`0ae48000 fffff880`0ae79000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`0ae79000 fffff880`0ae8a000   BackupReader BackupReader.sys Mon Apr 20 23:32:30 2009 (49ED3E4E)
fffff880`0aec1000 fffff880`0af59000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0af8a000 fffff880`0afb8000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`0afb8000 fffff880`0afc3000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`0afc3000 fffff880`0afd2000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`0afd2000 fffff880`0afdd000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`0032f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004e0000 fffff960`004ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`00687000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0af59000 fffff880`0af8a000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0ae48000 fffff880`0aeb9000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018db000 fffff880`018e9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018e9000 fffff880`018f5000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018f5000 fffff880`018fe000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`01911000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`040f2000 fffff880`04130000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00fb6000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c90000 fffff880`02d1a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04016000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00df4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04159000 fffff880`0417b000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Mon Dec 01 11:50:28 2008 (493415D4)
fffff880`0afd2000 fffff880`0afdd000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00cda000 fffff880`00ce3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00db4000 fffff880`00dde000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0ae79000 fffff880`0ae8a000   BackupReader BackupReader.sys Mon Apr 20 23:32:30 2009 (49ED3E4E)
fffff880`01970000 fffff880`01977000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f32000 fffff880`03f43000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0a366000 fffff880`0a384000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`047da000 fffff880`047ea000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`04620000 fffff880`04637000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04620000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`04685000 fffff880`04711000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`045e6000 fffff880`045fe000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`00687000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`01911000 fffff880`0193b000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018ab000 fffff880`018db000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d56000 fffff880`00db4000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010c2000 fffff880`01135000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0417b000 fffff880`0418b000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`044c7000 fffff880`044d5000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03e91000 fffff880`03f14000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f14000 fffff880`03f32000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03e82000 fffff880`03e91000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01895000 fffff880`018ab000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04499000 fffff880`044bb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`044e1000 fffff880`044ea000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`044d5000 fffff880`044e1000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`045d3000 fffff880`045e6000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`044bb000 fffff880`044c7000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05300000 fffff880`053f4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03f7f000 fffff880`03fc5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03e78000 fffff880`03e82000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Tue Feb 17 12:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
fffff880`01050000 fffff880`01064000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01004000 fffff880`01050000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0185b000 fffff880`01895000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01135000 fffff880`0117f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031e3000 fffff800`0322c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`0409c000 fffff880`040c0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0445c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`0474a000 fffff880`04763000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04763000 fffff880`0476b080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0473c000 fffff880`0474a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0a29e000 fffff880`0a366000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`014b5000 fffff880`014be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03f69000 fffff880`03f7f000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0477f000 fffff880`0478d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bc3000 fffff800`00bcd000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04199000 fffff880`041dc000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013e0000 fffff880`013fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04193000 fffff880`04198200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0476c000 fffff880`0477f000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`047ea000 fffff880`047ff000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0479a000 fffff880`047ae000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`04637000 fffff880`0465a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cfe000 fffff880`00d42000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`041e4000 fffff880`041f3000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`04711000 fffff880`0471f000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`02de9000 fffff880`02df8000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0478d000 fffff880`0479a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0193b000 fffff880`01967000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 22:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`0ae38000 fffff880`0ae48000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 22:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`0a384000 fffff880`0a39c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0a39c000 fffff880`0a3c8000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0a200000 fffff880`0a24d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0a24d000 fffff880`0a270000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00dde000 fffff880`00de9000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`019d5000 fffff880`019e0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fbf000 fffff880`00fc9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01064000 fffff880`010c2000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03e6d000 fffff880`03e78000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`014a3000 fffff880`014b5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014ce000 fffff880`015c0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04016000 fffff880`04022000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03fc5000 fffff880`03ff4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`045be000 fffff880`045d3000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02da2000 fffff880`02db1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d1a000 fffff880`02d5f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019f1000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e61000 fffff880`03e6d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c06000 fffff800`031e3000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0123d000 fffff880`013e0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01967000 fffff880`01970000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`052fe000 fffff880`052ff180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`0483a000 fffff880`052fda80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`02d68000 fffff880`02d8e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0413c000 fffff880`04159000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e0d000 fffff880`00e22000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fc9000 fffff880`00ffc000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e93000 fffff880`00e9a000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e9a000 fffff880`00eaa000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0a615000 fffff880`0a6bb000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0445c000 fffff880`04499000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d42000 fffff880`00d56000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0480d000 fffff880`04831000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`02c6b000 fffff880`02c86000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`0184c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`01235000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e10000 fffff880`03e61000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`0402a000 fffff880`04035000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019ba000 fffff880`019c3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0af8a000 fffff880`0afb8000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`019c3000 fffff880`019cc000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019cc000 fffff880`019d5000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0ae00000 fffff880`0ae38000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 20:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`015c0000 fffff880`015fa000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`047ae000 fffff880`047da000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04022000 fffff880`04029c00   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Mon Nov 24 12:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD)
fffff880`041dc000 fffff880`041e4000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`018f6000 fffff880`0190e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`040c0000 fffff880`040f2000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`011cb000 fffff880`011fa000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0a6bb000 fffff880`0a6c6000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04130000 fffff880`0413c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02db1000 fffff880`02dce000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0418b000 fffff880`04193000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`0149b000 fffff880`014a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0aec1000 fffff880`0af59000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0a70e000 fffff880`0a777000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0a6c6000 fffff880`0a6f3000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`041f3000 fffff880`041f4480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0a6f3000 fffff880`0a705000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`0182b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0afb8000 fffff880`0afc3000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0181e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c57000 fffff880`02c6b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004e0000 fffff960`004ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0afc3000 fffff880`0afd2000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`03f43000 fffff880`03f69000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0a705000 fffff880`0a70e000   UltraMonUtility UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 20:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
fffff880`00ce3000 fffff880`00cf5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0471f000 fffff880`0473c000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04526000 fffff880`04527f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0408b000 fffff880`0409c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04564000 fffff880`045be000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04035000 fffff880`0408b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04517000 fffff880`04526000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`018db000 fffff880`018f6000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0480d000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`0185b000   VClone   VClone.sys   Fri May 22 19:08:37 2009 (4A173075)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`01985000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01985000 fffff880`019aa000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`0149b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e22000 fffff880`00e37000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e37000 fffff880`00e93000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0117f000 fffff880`011cb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`04528000 fffff880`04564000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 21:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`02d8e000 fffff880`02da2000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`044fa000 fffff880`04517000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c56180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`02dce000 fffff880`02de9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019aa000 fffff880`019ba000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eac000 fffff880`00f50000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00f5f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d68000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`0032f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00fb6000 fffff880`00fbf000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0465a000 fffff880`0467b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0ae48000 fffff880`0ae79000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0af59000 fffff880`0af8a000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0ae48000 fffff880`0aeb9000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018db000 fffff880`018e9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018e9000 fffff880`018f5000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018f5000 fffff880`018fe000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`01911000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02c54411 fffff880`09eb2050 00000000`00000000
Closing open log file C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\$99-dbug.txt

.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.
Opened log file 'C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\TempDUMP\DATA\02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c1b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e58e50
Debug session time: Sat Oct 31 17:10:10.131 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:59.613
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {1238, fffffa80088f1010, 802, 0}

Probably caused by : rdyboost.sys ( rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StReleaseRegion+4e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002ec3000
THREAD fffffa8008050b60  Cid 0004.00d0  Teb: 0000000000000000 Win32Thread: 0000000000000000 RUNNING on processor 2
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002e01b74
Owning Process            fffffa8007008040       Image:         System
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      3818         
Context Switch Count      30510             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address rdyboost!SMKM_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::SmStWorker (0xfffff880011932ac)
Stack Init fffff88003755d70 Current fffff880037557e0
Base fffff88003756000 Limit fffff88003750000 Call 0
Priority 15 BasePriority 15 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`03755a98 fffff800`02d8556f : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00001238 fffffa80`088f1010 00000000`00000802 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03755aa0 fffff880`01189f42 : fffffa80`088f1010 fffffa80`08057118 00000000`000000fe fffff880`0119ffe6 : nt!MmFreePagesFromMdl+0x5f
fffff880`03755b00 fffff880`01196936 : fffffa80`08057118 00000000`00000003 fffff880`07eac000 fffff880`07eac000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StReleaseRegion+0x4e
fffff880`03755b60 fffff880`01194d7c : fffffa80`00000004 00000000`000001ba 00000000`000000fe fffffa80`08059000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StCompactionPerformInMem+0x28e
fffff880`03755bf0 fffff880`01194498 : fffffa80`08057438 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`08057438 00000000`00000000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StCompactionWorker+0x68
fffff880`03755c40 fffff880`011933fe : fffffa80`08057438 fffff880`03755ce0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`00000000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StWorkItemProcess+0xc0
fffff880`03755ca0 fffff800`02f30166 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`08050b60 fffffa80`07008040 : rdyboost!SMKM_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::SmStWorker+0x152
fffff880`03755d00 fffff800`02c6b486 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`08050b60 fffff880`02f6efc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03755d40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000001238, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa80088f1010
Arg3: 0000000000000802
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_1238

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d8556f to fffff80002c8cf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03755a98 fffff800`02d8556f : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00001238 fffffa80`088f1010 00000000`00000802 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03755aa0 fffff880`01189f42 : fffffa80`088f1010 fffffa80`08057118 00000000`000000fe fffff880`0119ffe6 : nt!MmFreePagesFromMdl+0x5f
fffff880`03755b00 fffff880`01196936 : fffffa80`08057118 00000000`00000003 fffff880`07eac000 fffff880`07eac000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StReleaseRegion+0x4e
fffff880`03755b60 fffff880`01194d7c : fffffa80`00000004 00000000`000001ba 00000000`000000fe fffffa80`08059000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StCompactionPerformInMem+0x28e
fffff880`03755bf0 fffff880`01194498 : fffffa80`08057438 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`08057438 00000000`00000000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StCompactionWorker+0x68
fffff880`03755c40 fffff880`011933fe : fffffa80`08057438 fffff880`03755ce0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`00000000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StWorkItemProcess+0xc0
fffff880`03755ca0 fffff800`02f30166 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`08050b60 fffffa80`07008040 : rdyboost!SMKM_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::SmStWorker+0x152
fffff880`03755d00 fffff800`02c6b486 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`08050b60 fffff880`02f6efc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03755d40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StReleaseRegion+4e
fffff880`01189f42 33d2            xor     edx,edx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StReleaseRegion+4e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: rdyboost

IMAGE_NAME:  rdyboost.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc48a

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_1238_rdyboost!ST_STORE_SMD_TRAITS_::StReleaseRegion+4e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_1238_rdyboost!ST_STORE_SMD_TRAITS_::StReleaseRegion+4e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000801 rbx=fffffa80088f1010 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000001238 rsi=fffffa80088f1010 rdi=fffffa8008059000
rip=fffff80002c8cf00 rsp=fffff88003755a98 rbp=fffffa8008057118
 r8=fffffa80088f1010  r9=0000000000000802 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=00000000000000fe r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff88007f32000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c8cf00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`03755aa0=000000000000001a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`03755a98 fffff800`02d8556f : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00001238 fffffa80`088f1010 00000000`00000802 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03755aa0 fffff880`01189f42 : fffffa80`088f1010 fffffa80`08057118 00000000`000000fe fffff880`0119ffe6 : nt!MmFreePagesFromMdl+0x5f
fffff880`03755b00 fffff880`01196936 : fffffa80`08057118 00000000`00000003 fffff880`07eac000 fffff880`07eac000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StReleaseRegion+0x4e
fffff880`03755b60 fffff880`01194d7c : fffffa80`00000004 00000000`000001ba 00000000`000000fe fffffa80`08059000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StCompactionPerformInMem+0x28e
fffff880`03755bf0 fffff880`01194498 : fffffa80`08057438 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`08057438 00000000`00000000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StCompactionWorker+0x68
fffff880`03755c40 fffff880`011933fe : fffffa80`08057438 fffff880`03755ce0 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`00000000 : rdyboost!ST_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::StWorkItemProcess+0xc0
fffff880`03755ca0 fffff800`02f30166 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`08050b60 fffffa80`07008040 : rdyboost!SMKM_STORE<SMD_TRAITS>::SmStWorker+0x152
fffff880`03755d00 fffff800`02c6b486 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`08050b60 fffff880`02f6efc0 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03755d40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bcd000 fffff800`00bd7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c1b000 fffff800`031f8000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`031f8000 fffff800`03241000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1d000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`00c21000 fffff880`00c65000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c65000 fffff880`00c79000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c79000 fffff880`00cd7000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cd7000 fffff880`00d97000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d97000 fffff880`00df3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00df3000 fffff880`00dfe000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00ef9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ef9000 fffff880`00f08000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f08000 fffff880`00f5f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00f68000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f68000 fffff880`00f72000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f72000 fffff880`00fa5000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fb2000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fb2000 fffff880`00fc7000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fdc000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fe3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ff3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffe000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01008000 fffff880`01054000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01054000 fffff880`01068000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01068000 fffff880`010c6000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010c6000 fffff880`01139000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01139000 fffff880`01185000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01185000 fffff880`011bf000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`011bf000 fffff880`011f9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`01220000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0122e000 fffff880`013d1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013d1000 fffff880`013eb000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013eb000 fffff880`013fc000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0145a000 fffff880`01462000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01466000 fffff880`01558000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01558000 fffff880`015b8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015b8000 fffff880`015e3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015f5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`015f5000 fffff880`015fe000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01811000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01811000 fffff880`0182f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0182f000 fffff880`0183c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0183c000 fffff880`0188d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`0188d000 fffff880`018bc000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`018bf000 fffff880`018ef000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`01907000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01925000 fffff880`0194f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0194f000 fffff880`0197b000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 22:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`01984000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`0198b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0198b000 fffff880`01999000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01999000 fffff880`019be000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`019be000 fffff880`019ce000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019d7000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019e9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019f4000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e13000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`01e13000 fffff880`01e21000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01e21000 fffff880`01e2e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01e2e000 fffff880`01e42000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`01e42000 fffff880`01e6e000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`01e6e000 fffff880`01e7e000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`01e7e000 fffff880`01e9e000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`01e9e000 fffff880`01eb5000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`01eb5000 fffff880`01ed8000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`01ed8000 fffff880`01eed000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01eef000 fffff880`01f7b000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`01f7b000 fffff880`01f96000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`01f96000 fffff880`01fa4000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`01fa4000 fffff880`01fc1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`01fc1000 fffff880`01fcf000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`01fcf000 fffff880`01fe8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`01fe8000 fffff880`01ff0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c56180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`02c57000 fffff880`02c6b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02c6b000 fffff880`02c77000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c77000 fffff880`02c82000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c82000 fffff880`02c8c000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Tue Feb 17 12:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
fffff880`02c90000 fffff880`02d1a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02d1a000 fffff880`02d5f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d68000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d68000 fffff880`02d8e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d8e000 fffff880`02da2000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`02da2000 fffff880`02db1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02db1000 fffff880`02dce000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02dce000 fffff880`02de9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02de9000 fffff880`02df8000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03a0f000 fffff880`03a1e000   VClone   VClone.sys   Fri May 22 19:08:37 2009 (4A173075)
fffff880`03a1e000 fffff880`03a30000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03a38000 fffff880`03abb000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03abb000 fffff880`03ad9000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ad9000 fffff880`03aea000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03aea000 fffff880`03b10000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03b10000 fffff880`03b26000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03b26000 fffff880`03b3c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03b3c000 fffff880`03b60000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03b60000 fffff880`03b8f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03b8f000 fffff880`03baa000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03baa000 fffff880`03bcb000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03bcb000 fffff880`03be5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03be5000 fffff880`03bf0000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03bf0000 fffff880`03bff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04053000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04053000 fffff880`040a9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`040ba000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`040d7000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`040d8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`040db000 fffff880`041cf000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`041cf000 fffff880`041f3000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`041f3000 fffff880`041ff000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0483e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`0483e000 fffff880`04860000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Mon Dec 01 11:50:28 2008 (493415D4)
fffff880`04860000 fffff880`04871000   BackupReader BackupReader.sys Mon Apr 20 23:32:30 2009 (49ED3E4E)
fffff880`04871000 fffff880`04881000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04881000 fffff880`04889000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`04889000 fffff880`0488e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0488f000 fffff880`048d2000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`048d2000 fffff880`048da000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`048da000 fffff880`048e1c00   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Mon Nov 24 12:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD)
fffff880`048e6000 fffff880`053a9a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`053aa000 fffff880`053ab180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`053ac000 fffff880`053de000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`053de000 fffff880`053ed000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`053ed000 fffff880`053f9000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0560c000 fffff880`0561a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0561a000 fffff880`05626000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05626000 fffff880`0562f000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0562f000 fffff880`05642000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05642000 fffff880`0565a000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`0565a000 fffff880`0567b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`05680000 fffff880`0568f000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`0568f000 fffff880`05690f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05691000 fffff880`056cd000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 21:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`056cd000 fffff880`05727000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`05727000 fffff880`0573c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0573c000 fffff880`05798000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`05798000 fffff880`057d5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`057d5000 fffff880`057f7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0b800000 fffff880`0b84d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0b84d000 fffff880`0b870000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0b8c8000 fffff880`0b990000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0b990000 fffff880`0b9ae000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0b9ae000 fffff880`0b9c6000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0b9c6000 fffff880`0b9f2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0bc8e000 fffff880`0bd34000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0bd34000 fffff880`0bd3f000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0bd3f000 fffff880`0bd6c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0bd6c000 fffff880`0bd7e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0bd7e000 fffff880`0bd87000   UltraMonUtility UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 20:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
fffff880`0bd87000 fffff880`0bdf0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0c05e000 fffff880`0c0f6000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0c0f6000 fffff880`0c124000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`0c124000 fffff880`0c12f000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`0c12f000 fffff880`0c13e000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`0c13e000 fffff880`0c176000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 20:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`0c176000 fffff880`0c1a7000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`0c1a7000 fffff880`0c1b7000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 22:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00560000 fffff960`0056a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`018fd000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`01909000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01909000 fffff880`01912000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01912000 fffff880`01925000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0483e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f08000 fffff880`00f5f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c90000 fffff880`02d1a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03b26000 fffff880`03b3c000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00df3000 fffff880`00dfe000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0483e000 fffff880`04860000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Mon Dec 01 11:50:28 2008 (493415D4)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04860000 fffff880`04871000   BackupReader BackupReader.sys Mon Apr 20 23:32:30 2009 (49ED3E4E)
fffff880`01984000 fffff880`0198b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03ad9000 fffff880`03aea000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0b990000 fffff880`0b9ae000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`01e6e000 fffff880`01e7e000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`01e9e000 fffff880`01eb5000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`01e7e000 fffff880`01e9e000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`01eef000 fffff880`01f7b000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`05642000 fffff880`0565a000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01925000 fffff880`0194f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cd7000 fffff880`00d97000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018bf000 fffff880`018ef000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c79000 fffff880`00cd7000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010c6000 fffff880`01139000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04871000 fffff880`04881000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0560c000 fffff880`0561a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03a38000 fffff880`03abb000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03abb000 fffff880`03ad9000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02de9000 fffff880`02df8000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`01220000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`057d5000 fffff880`057f7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05626000 fffff880`0562f000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0561a000 fffff880`05626000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0562f000 fffff880`05642000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0560c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040db000 fffff880`041cf000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`02c82000 fffff880`02c8c000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Tue Feb 17 12:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
fffff880`01054000 fffff880`01068000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01008000 fffff880`01054000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`011bf000 fffff880`011f9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031f8000 fffff800`03241000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`041cf000 fffff880`041f3000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0573c000 fffff880`05798000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`01fcf000 fffff880`01fe8000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`01fe8000 fffff880`01ff0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`01fc1000 fffff880`01fcf000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0b8c8000 fffff880`0b990000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015f5000 fffff880`015fe000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03b10000 fffff880`03b26000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03bf0000 fffff880`03bff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01e13000 fffff880`01e21000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bcd000 fffff800`00bd7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0488f000 fffff880`048d2000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013d1000 fffff880`013eb000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015b8000 fffff880`015e3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04889000 fffff880`0488e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e13000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`01ed8000 fffff880`01eed000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01e2e000 fffff880`01e42000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`01eb5000 fffff880`01ed8000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c21000 fffff880`00c65000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`053de000 fffff880`053ed000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`01f96000 fffff880`01fa4000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01e21000 fffff880`01e2e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0194f000 fffff880`0197b000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 22:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`0c1a7000 fffff880`0c1b7000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 22:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`0b9ae000 fffff880`0b9c6000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0b9c6000 fffff880`0b9f2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0b800000 fffff880`0b84d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0b84d000 fffff880`0b870000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffe000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`019e9000 fffff880`019f4000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f68000 fffff880`00f72000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01068000 fffff880`010c6000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02c77000 fffff880`02c82000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015f5000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01466000 fffff880`01558000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`053ed000 fffff880`053f9000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03b60000 fffff880`03b8f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`05727000 fffff880`0573c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02da2000 fffff880`02db1000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d1a000 fffff880`02d5f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01558000 fffff880`015b8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01811000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c6b000 fffff880`02c77000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c1b000 fffff800`031f8000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0122e000 fffff880`013d1000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`0197b000 fffff880`01984000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`053aa000 fffff880`053ab180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`048e6000 fffff880`053a9a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`02d68000 fffff880`02d8e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`040ba000 fffff880`040d7000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fb2000 fffff880`00fc7000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f72000 fffff880`00fa5000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00fe3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe3000 fffff880`00ff3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013eb000 fffff880`013fc000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0bc8e000 fffff880`0bd34000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05798000 fffff880`057d5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c65000 fffff880`00c79000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03b3c000 fffff880`03b60000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03b8f000 fffff880`03baa000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03baa000 fffff880`03bcb000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03bcb000 fffff880`03be5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0183c000 fffff880`0188d000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03be5000 fffff880`03bf0000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019d7000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0c0f6000 fffff880`0c124000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019e9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0c13e000 fffff880`0c176000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 20:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`01185000 fffff880`011bf000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01e42000 fffff880`01e6e000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`048da000 fffff880`048e1c00   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Mon Nov 24 12:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD)
fffff880`048d2000 fffff880`048da000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`01907000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`053ac000 fffff880`053de000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`0188d000 fffff880`018bc000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0bd34000 fffff880`0bd3f000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`041f3000 fffff880`041ff000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02db1000 fffff880`02dce000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04881000 fffff880`04889000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`0145a000 fffff880`01462000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0c05e000 fffff880`0c0f6000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0bd87000 fffff880`0bdf0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0bd3f000 fffff880`0bd6c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`040d8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0bd6c000 fffff880`0bd7e000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0182f000 fffff880`0183c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0c124000 fffff880`0c12f000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`01811000 fffff880`0182f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c57000 fffff880`02c6b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00560000 fffff960`0056a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0c12f000 fffff880`0c13e000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`03aea000 fffff880`03b10000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0bd7e000 fffff880`0bd87000   UltraMonUtility UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 20:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
fffff880`03a1e000 fffff880`03a30000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`01fa4000 fffff880`01fc1000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0568f000 fffff880`05690f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`040ba000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`056cd000 fffff880`05727000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04053000 fffff880`040a9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`05680000 fffff880`0568f000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`01f7b000 fffff880`01f96000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04053000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`03a0f000 fffff880`03a1e000   VClone   VClone.sys   Fri May 22 19:08:37 2009 (4A173075)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fb2000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0198b000 fffff880`01999000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01999000 fffff880`019be000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fdc000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d97000 fffff880`00df3000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01139000 fffff880`01185000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`05691000 fffff880`056cd000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 21:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`02d8e000 fffff880`02da2000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1d000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c56180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`02dce000 fffff880`02de9000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019be000 fffff880`019ce000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00ef9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ef9000 fffff880`00f08000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d68000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00f68000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0565a000 fffff880`0567b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0c176000 fffff880`0c1a7000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`018fd000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`01909000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01909000 fffff880`01912000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01912000 fffff880`01925000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00001238 fffffa80`088f1010 00000000`00000802 00000000`00000000
```


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

usasma said:


> Please tell us about your system's specifications
> Please tell us what you were doing when the BSOD's occurred.



The the first error occured a second after i hit shut down and the second happed right after login a few restarts later.

Here are they system specs.

System:
1X CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W 
1x GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard 
2x G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel 
1x Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80569Q9550 
2x PNY VCQ295NVS-X16-DVI-PB Quadro4 NVS295 256MB 64-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 Workstation Video Card 
1x Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive 
1x Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
1x Sony Optiarc 24X DVD/CD Rewritable Drive Black SATA Model AD-7240S-0B 
3x ASUS VH222H-P Black 21.5" 5ms HDMI Widescreen Full HD 1080P LCD Monitor


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

See the attached images for bluetooth info. The drivers for the bluetooth are installed. The drivers for the blackberry are not installed because they are not used to sync the bb with the desktop software.

memtest86+ ran for 11+ hours with no issues on 10-28.

Hopefuly this will give you more insite about the issue im having.

Thank you,
Max


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I would first suggest trying the system without your ReadyBoost drive.
If the BSOD's continue, then post back and we'll have a go at Driver Verifier.

I dunno how this'll work, but you can try testing the ReadyBoost drive with this free tool: http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2008/03/21/how-to-check-and-test-usb-flash-drive/


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

I knew there was something i left out yesterday.

I don't have a ready boost drive.

So whats the next step i should take.

Thank you,
Max


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

*ndis.sys BSOD*

++++Posted this twice, sorry for the double post++++

Here is the most recent blue screen. The frequency is increasing.

Any and all help is appreciated.

Thank you,
Max

System specs.

1X CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W 
1x GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard 
2x G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel 
1x Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80569Q9550 
2x PNY VCQ295NVS-X16-DVI-PB Quadro4 NVS295 256MB 64-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 Workstation Video Card 
1x Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive 
1x Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
1x Sony Optiarc 24X DVD/CD Rewritable Drive Black SATA Model AD-7240S-0B 
3x ASUS VH222H-P Black 21.5" 5ms HDMI Widescreen Full HD 1080P LCD Monitor


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ndis.sys BSOD*

reinstall your nic driver


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: ndis.sys BSOD*

Just did. Do you mind sharing your thoughts on the other bsod's (see attached files)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: ndis.sys BSOD*

i don'r read them in that format i will ask someone to check them


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: ndis.sys BSOD*

Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: ndis.sys BSOD*

Hi - 

The bugchecks vary - 0x1a, 0x7e, (2) 0x3b - these all involve memory or memory access violations. The probable causes are listed as the GUI win32k.sys, readyboost and of course NT itself (kernel). None of these are the real culprt.

If software related, the driver verifier should help - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

Run D/V, when BSOD hits, get the dump file from \windows\minidump and attach to your next post. Keep the D/V running.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, let's try this:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: ndis.sys BSOD*

3rd BSOD topic

Others here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/bsod-system-service-exception-427912.html

and here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/2-more-bsod-errors-427505.html


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: 2 more BSOD errors NTFS.sys BSOD*

I think i have solved the other issues. I reinstalled the nic drivers and removed the weather bug gadget that i had installed before this all started.

I had no BSOD's he rest of the day.

Before i went to bed last night i put the computer in to sleep mode. The computer woke up for its daily backup (i use windows home server). During the backup a NTFS.sys BSOD occurred.

The backup shows only the windows 7 100mb system reserve was backed up. Ran check disk on all 3 drives no issues were found. (all drives are less than 30 days old.)

I also ran the backup manually with no issues.

Files attached with system information.

Thank you,
Max


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the probable cause of your BSODs yesterday - 


```
vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 18:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
```
Are you running VM??

The most recent BSOD had a *0xfc* bugcheck - a driver tried to execute non-executable memory. The dump shows the system failed under your backup app *BackupEngine.exe*. 



> Before i went to bed last night i put the computer in to sleep mode. The computer woke up for its daily backup (i use windows home server). During the backup a NTFS.sys BSOD occurred


Did you see ntfs.sys on the screen? I ask b/c the dump shows NT as the probable cause. Just curious; it really doesn't matter. ntfs.sys does show up as a contributing factor, under NT.

Can you tell me what this is - part of a security package maybe? Utility?

```
UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 17:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
```
I did notice in previous dumps that an exception occurred - *0xc0000005 *- memory access violation. It would account why readyboost was initially blamed. It also suggests the presence of a 3rd party firewall. 

Dumps that point to Microsoft drivers do us no good at all. Please run the driver verifier again - and leave it running. We need a 'verifier enabled minidump' that points to a 3rd party driver to help solve this.

My money right now is on VM or your backup software. Auto backup systems typically have trouble in Vista/ Server 2008, especially with pre-SP2 drivers.

D/V --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\Documents\zzzzTSF_Vista_Support[2]\TSF_Vista_Support\110309-21543-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e4d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0308ae50
Debug session time: Mon Nov  2 20:17:38.913 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:17:54.786
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck FC, {fffff8800121704d, 8100000003bfd121, fffff8800df17540, 2}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42567 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY (fc)
An attempt was made to execute non-executable memory.  The guilty driver
is on the stack trace (and is typically the current instruction pointer).
When possible, the guilty driver's name (Unicode string) is printed on
the bugcheck screen and saved in KiBugCheckDriver.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8800121704d, Virtual address for the attempted execute.
Arg2: 8100000003bfd121, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff8800df17540, (reserved)
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC

PROCESS_NAME:  BackupEngine.e

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800df17540 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800df17540)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=000000e8e0aff000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800a20f0b8
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8800121704d rsp=fffff8800df176d0 rbp=fffff8800df178a0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=00000011a08ae000 r10=0000000000040000
r11=fffffa800a7584f8 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x8bef:
fffff880`0121704d 4533c9          xor     r9d,r9d
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002f3de9f to fffff80002ebef00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0df173d8 fffff800`02f3de9f : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`0121704d 81000000`03bfd121 fffff880`0df17540 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0df173e0 fffff800`02ebcfee : 00000000`00000008 fffffa80`09cf52c0 fffff680`0008d500 fffff880`0df10000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42567
fffff880`0df17540 fffff880`0121704d : fffffa80`07f64bb0 fffff880`01018d5a fffffa80`09074200 fffff880`0df17798 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0df176d0 fffff880`01221f78 : fffffa80`0a7584f0 fffffa80`0763c400 fffff880`0df17800 fffffa80`0a325900 : Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x8bef
fffff880`0df17870 fffff880`0100c23f : fffffa80`0763c7a0 fffffa80`0763c400 fffffa80`0a325930 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdRead+0x1b8
fffff880`0df17920 fffff880`0100a6df : fffffa80`0a73ab90 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a73ab00 fffffa80`0763c400 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`0df179b0 fffff800`031d2929 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a72f6d0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0763c400 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`0df17a10 fffff800`031da143 : fffffa80`0a72f6d0 fffffa80`0a72f6d0 fffffa80`0a72f6d0 fffff880`02f64180 : nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0xf9
fffff880`0df17a80 fffff800`02ebe153 : 00000000`3ca6e058 00000000`00000670 00000000`00000000 00000000`11a34ff8 : nt!NtReadFile+0x631
fffff880`0df17b70 00000000`7701ff1a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`005ce3d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7701ff1a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42567
fffff800`02f3de9f cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42567

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+42567

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFC_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+42567

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0df173d8 fffff800`02f3de9f : 00000000`000000fc fffff880`0121704d 81000000`03bfd121 fffff880`0df17540 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0df173e0 fffff800`02ebcfee : 00000000`00000008 fffffa80`09cf52c0 fffff680`0008d500 fffff880`0df10000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42567
fffff880`0df17540 fffff880`0121704d : fffffa80`07f64bb0 fffff880`01018d5a fffffa80`09074200 fffff880`0df17798 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0df17540)
fffff880`0df176d0 fffff880`01221f78 : fffffa80`0a7584f0 fffffa80`0763c400 fffff880`0df17800 fffffa80`0a325900 : Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x8bef
fffff880`0df17870 fffff880`0100c23f : fffffa80`0763c7a0 fffffa80`0763c400 fffffa80`0a325930 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdRead+0x1b8
fffff880`0df17920 fffff880`0100a6df : fffffa80`0a73ab90 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a73ab00 fffffa80`0763c400 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`0df179b0 fffff800`031d2929 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a72f6d0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0763c400 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`0df17a10 fffff800`031da143 : fffffa80`0a72f6d0 fffffa80`0a72f6d0 fffffa80`0a72f6d0 fffff880`02f64180 : nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0xf9
fffff880`0df17a80 fffff800`02ebe153 : 00000000`3ca6e058 00000000`00000670 00000000`00000000 00000000`11a34ff8 : nt!NtReadFile+0x631
fffff880`0df17b70 00000000`7701ff1a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0df17be0)
00000000`005ce3d8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7701ff1a
2: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0df173d8 fffff800`02f3de9f nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0df173e0 fffff800`02ebcfee nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x42567
fffff880`0df17540 fffff880`0121704d nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0df176d0 fffff880`01221f78 Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x8bef
fffff880`0df17870 fffff880`0100c23f Ntfs!NtfsFsdRead+0x1b8
fffff880`0df17920 fffff880`0100a6df fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`0df179b0 fffff800`031d2929 fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`0df17a10 fffff800`031da143 nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0xf9
fffff880`0df17a80 fffff800`02ebe153 nt!NtReadFile+0x631
fffff880`0df17b70 00000000`7701ff1a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`005ce3d8 00000000`00000000 0x7701ff1a
2: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb7000 fffff800`00bc1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e04000 fffff800`02e4d000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02e4d000 fffff800`0342a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00cb0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00cb1000 fffff880`00cf5000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00cf5000 fffff880`00d09000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d09000 fffff880`00d67000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d67000 fffff880`00d9a000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00d9a000 fffff880`00daf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00daf000 fffff880`00dc4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00dc4000 fffff880`00dcf000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`00dcf000 fffff880`00dda000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e04000 fffff880`00ec4000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00f68000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f68000 fffff880`00f77000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f77000 fffff880`00fce000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00fd7000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fd7000 fffff880`00fe1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fe1000 fffff880`00fee000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ff5000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01009000 fffff880`01055000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01055000 fffff880`01069000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01069000 fffff880`010c7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010c7000 fffff880`0113a000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0113a000 fffff880`01186000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01186000 fffff880`011c0000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`011c0000 fffff880`011fa000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01210000 fffff880`013b3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013b3000 fffff880`013cd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013de000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013e8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0145a000 fffff880`01462000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01462000 fffff880`01474000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0147a000 fffff880`0156c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0156c000 fffff880`015cc000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015cc000 fffff880`015f7000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015f7000 fffff880`01600000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01818000 fffff880`01848000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0187e000 fffff880`018a8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`018a8000 fffff880`018d4000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 19:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`018d4000 fffff880`018dd000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`018dd000 fffff880`018e4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`018e4000 fffff880`018f2000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018f2000 fffff880`01917000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`01927000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01927000 fffff880`01930000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01930000 fffff880`01939000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01939000 fffff880`01942000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01942000 fffff880`0194d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0194d000 fffff880`0195e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0195e000 fffff880`0197c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0197c000 fffff880`01989000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01989000 fffff880`019da000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0a000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Tue Feb 17 09:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
fffff880`02c0a000 fffff880`02c19000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c20000 fffff880`02caa000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02caa000 fffff880`02cef000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02cef000 fffff880`02cf8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cf8000 fffff880`02d1e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d1e000 fffff880`02d32000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 18:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`02d32000 fffff880`02d41000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d41000 fffff880`02d5e000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02d5e000 fffff880`02d79000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d79000 fffff880`02dcf180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 18:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`02dd0000 fffff880`02de4000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02de4000 fffff880`02df0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02df0000 fffff880`02dfb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03a0f000 fffff880`03a1e000   VClone   VClone.sys   Fri May 22 16:08:37 2009 (4A173075)
fffff880`03a1e000 fffff880`03a36000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03a36000 fffff880`03ab9000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03ab9000 fffff880`03ad7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ad7000 fffff880`03ae8000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03ae8000 fffff880`03b0e000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03b0e000 fffff880`03b24000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03b24000 fffff880`03b6a000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03b6a000 fffff880`03bc0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03bc0000 fffff880`03bff000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 09:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c21000 fffff880`03c3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c3b000 fffff880`03c42c00   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Mon Nov 24 09:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD)
fffff880`03c43000 fffff880`03c4e000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03c4e000 fffff880`03c5d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03c68000 fffff880`03ca6000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`03ca6000 fffff880`03cb2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03cb2000 fffff880`03ccf000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03ccf000 fffff880`03cf1000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Mon Dec 01 08:50:28 2008 (493415D4)
fffff880`03cf1000 fffff880`03d01000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03d01000 fffff880`03d09000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`03d09000 fffff880`03d0e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`03d0f000 fffff880`03d52000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03d52000 fffff880`03d5a000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`03d5a000 fffff880`03d69000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`03d69000 fffff880`03d7f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03d7f000 fffff880`03da3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03da3000 fffff880`03daf000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03daf000 fffff880`03dde000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03dde000 fffff880`03df9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04415000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04415000 fffff880`04444000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`04444000 fffff880`04445480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04446000 fffff880`04458000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04458000 fffff880`04475000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 18:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`04475000 fffff880`04484000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`04484000 fffff880`04485f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04486000 fffff880`044c2000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 18:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`044c2000 fffff880`0451c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0451c000 fffff880`04531000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04531000 fffff880`0456e000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0456e000 fffff880`04590000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04590000 fffff880`045a8000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`045a8000 fffff880`045cb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`045cb000 fffff880`045ec000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04811000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04811000 fffff880`04835000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04838000 fffff880`052fba80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 17:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`052fc000 fffff880`052fd180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 16:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`052fe000 fffff880`053f2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 18:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`053f2000 fffff880`053ff000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a0e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06a15000 fffff880`06bfc280   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 22 06:04:41 2009 (4AB8CB69)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c0d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06c0d000 fffff880`06c21000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`06c21000 fffff880`06c2d000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06c2d000 fffff880`06c3b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06c3b000 fffff880`06c47000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06c47000 fffff880`06c50000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06c50000 fffff880`06c63000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06c63000 fffff880`06c8f000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06c8f000 fffff880`06c9f000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`06c9f000 fffff880`06cbf000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`06cbf000 fffff880`06cd6000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`06ce0000 fffff880`06d6c000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06d6c000 fffff880`06d89000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`06d89000 fffff880`06da4000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`06da4000 fffff880`06db2000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06db2000 fffff880`06dcb000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06dcb000 fffff880`06dd3080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06dd4000 fffff880`06de7000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`06de7000 fffff880`06df5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0a400000 fffff880`0a423000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0a478000 fffff880`0a540000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0a540000 fffff880`0a55e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0a55e000 fffff880`0a576000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0a576000 fffff880`0a5a2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0a5a2000 fffff880`0a5ef000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0aa00000 fffff880`0aa69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0aafb000 fffff880`0aba1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0aba1000 fffff880`0abac000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0abac000 fffff880`0abd9000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0abd9000 fffff880`0abeb000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0abeb000 fffff880`0abf4000   UltraMonUtility UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 17:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
fffff880`0ac00000 fffff880`0ac54000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`0ac71000 fffff880`0ad09000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0ad09000 fffff880`0ad3a000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`0ad3a000 fffff880`0ad68000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`0ad68000 fffff880`0ad73000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`0ad73000 fffff880`0ad82000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`0ad82000 fffff880`0adba000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 17:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`0adba000 fffff880`0adca000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 19:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`0adca000 fffff880`0add5000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003df000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00560000 fffff960`0056a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0ac54000 fffff880`0ac60000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0ac60000 fffff880`0ac69000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0add5000 fffff880`0ade8000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0ac00000 fffff880`0ac71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01848000 fffff880`01856000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01856000 fffff880`01862000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01862000 fffff880`0186b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0186b000 fffff880`0187e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
2: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03c68000 fffff880`03ca6000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f77000 fffff880`00fce000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c20000 fffff880`02caa000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03d69000 fffff880`03d7f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00dcf000 fffff880`00dda000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`03ccf000 fffff880`03cf1000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Mon Dec 01 08:50:28 2008 (493415D4)
fffff880`0adca000 fffff880`0add5000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00cb0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`018dd000 fffff880`018e4000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03ad7000 fffff880`03ae8000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0a540000 fffff880`0a55e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06c8f000 fffff880`06c9f000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`06cbf000 fffff880`06cd6000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`06c9f000 fffff880`06cbf000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`06ce0000 fffff880`06d6c000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04590000 fffff880`045a8000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0187e000 fffff880`018a8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e04000 fffff880`00ec4000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01818000 fffff880`01848000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d09000 fffff880`00d67000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010c7000 fffff880`0113a000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03cf1000 fffff880`03d01000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06c2d000 fffff880`06c3b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03a36000 fffff880`03ab9000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03ab9000 fffff880`03ad7000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c0a000 fffff880`02c19000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0456e000 fffff880`04590000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06c47000 fffff880`06c50000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06c3b000 fffff880`06c47000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06c50000 fffff880`06c63000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06c21000 fffff880`06c2d000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`052fe000 fffff880`053f2000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 18:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03b24000 fffff880`03b6a000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0a000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Tue Feb 17 09:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
fffff880`01055000 fffff880`01069000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01009000 fffff880`01055000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013e8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`011c0000 fffff880`011fa000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02e04000 fffff800`02e4d000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04811000 fffff880`04835000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`06db2000 fffff880`06dcb000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06dcb000 fffff880`06dd3080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06da4000 fffff880`06db2000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0a478000 fffff880`0a540000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015f7000 fffff880`01600000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03b0e000 fffff880`03b24000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03c4e000 fffff880`03c5d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06de7000 fffff880`06df5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb7000 fffff800`00bc1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03d0f000 fffff880`03d52000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013b3000 fffff880`013cd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015cc000 fffff880`015f7000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`03d09000 fffff880`03d0e200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06dd4000 fffff880`06de7000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04415000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06c0d000 fffff880`06c21000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`045a8000 fffff880`045cb000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cb1000 fffff880`00cf5000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`03d5a000 fffff880`03d69000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a0e000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a0f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c0d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`018a8000 fffff880`018d4000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 19:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`0adba000 fffff880`0adca000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 19:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`0a55e000 fffff880`0a576000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0a576000 fffff880`0a5a2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0a5a2000 fffff880`0a5ef000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0a400000 fffff880`0a423000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00dc4000 fffff880`00dcf000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01942000 fffff880`0194d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fd7000 fffff880`00fe1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01069000 fffff880`010c7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02df0000 fffff880`02dfb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01462000 fffff880`01474000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0147a000 fffff880`0156c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03da3000 fffff880`03daf000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03daf000 fffff880`03dde000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0451c000 fffff880`04531000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d32000 fffff880`02d41000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02caa000 fffff880`02cef000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0156c000 fffff880`015cc000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0194d000 fffff880`0195e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02de4000 fffff880`02df0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e4d000 fffff800`0342a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01210000 fffff880`013b3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`018d4000 fffff880`018dd000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`052fc000 fffff880`052fd180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 16:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04838000 fffff880`052fba80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 17:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`02cf8000 fffff880`02d1e000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03cb2000 fffff880`03ccf000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00d9a000 fffff880`00daf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d67000 fffff880`00d9a000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ff5000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013de000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0aafb000 fffff880`0aba1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04531000 fffff880`0456e000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cf5000 fffff880`00d09000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03d7f000 fffff880`03da3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03dde000 fffff880`03df9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c21000 fffff880`03c3b000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01989000 fffff880`019da000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03c43000 fffff880`03c4e000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01927000 fffff880`01930000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0ad3a000 fffff880`0ad68000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`01930000 fffff880`01939000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01939000 fffff880`01942000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0ad82000 fffff880`0adba000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 17:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`01186000 fffff880`011c0000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06c63000 fffff880`06c8f000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`03c3b000 fffff880`03c42c00   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Mon Nov 24 09:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD)
fffff880`03d52000 fffff880`03d5a000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`03a1e000 fffff880`03a36000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03bc0000 fffff880`03bff000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 09:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06a15000 fffff880`06bfc280   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 22 06:04:41 2009 (4AB8CB69)
fffff880`04415000 fffff880`04444000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0aba1000 fffff880`0abac000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03ca6000 fffff880`03cb2000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d41000 fffff880`02d5e000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03d01000 fffff880`03d09000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`0145a000 fffff880`01462000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0ac71000 fffff880`0ad09000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0aa00000 fffff880`0aa69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0abac000 fffff880`0abd9000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`04444000 fffff880`04445480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0abd9000 fffff880`0abeb000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0197c000 fffff880`01989000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0ad68000 fffff880`0ad73000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`0195e000 fffff880`0197c000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02dd0000 fffff880`02de4000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00560000 fffff960`0056a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0ad73000 fffff880`0ad82000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`03ae8000 fffff880`03b0e000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0ac00000 fffff880`0ac54000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`0abeb000 fffff880`0abf4000   UltraMonUtility UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 17:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
fffff880`04446000 fffff880`04458000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06d6c000 fffff880`06d89000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04484000 fffff880`04485f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04811000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`044c2000 fffff880`0451c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03b6a000 fffff880`03bc0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04475000 fffff880`04484000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`06d89000 fffff880`06da4000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`053f2000 fffff880`053ff000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`03a0f000 fffff880`03a1e000   VClone   VClone.sys   Fri May 22 16:08:37 2009 (4A173075)
fffff880`00fe1000 fffff880`00fee000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`018e4000 fffff880`018f2000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`018f2000 fffff880`01917000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00daf000 fffff880`00dc4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0113a000 fffff880`01186000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`04486000 fffff880`044c2000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 18:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`02d1e000 fffff880`02d32000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 18:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`04458000 fffff880`04475000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 18:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`02d79000 fffff880`02dcf180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 18:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`02d5e000 fffff880`02d79000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01917000 fffff880`01927000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ec4000 fffff880`00f68000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f68000 fffff880`00f77000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02cef000 fffff880`02cf8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003df000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00fd7000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`045cb000 fffff880`045ec000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0ad09000 fffff880`0ad3a000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0ac54000 fffff880`0ac60000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0ac60000 fffff880`0ac69000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0add5000 fffff880`0ade8000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0ac00000 fffff880`0ac71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01848000 fffff880`01856000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01856000 fffff880`01862000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01862000 fffff880`0186b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0186b000 fffff880`0187e000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


[/FONT]
```


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

usasma said:


> OK, let's try this:


Unfortunately i cant do this since i don't have access to another computer.


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi jcgriff2,

I am not running a VM but Windows Virtual PC is installed on the computer.

Yes, the BSOD said NTFS.sys

UltraMonUtility.sys is part of the multiple monitor program i use http://www.realtimesoft.com/ultramon/. I use it to extend the task bar across all 3 monitors.

There is no 3rd party firewall, the backup software is Windows Home Server.

I will try the verifier again. But in the mean time can you let me know what data you can gain from the attached files.


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

OK i have run the "DV" according to the instructions below. Attached are all my dump files from today. The first 3 are from before i started running the "DV" (use the file time stamp) all the dumps after 3pm are with DV running. 

While the DV was running i received BSOD's eather;
at start-up (while the windows logo is showing) with irql_not_less_or_equal, or right after i log-in (before the desktop loads) ElbyCDIO.sys (i think, did not wright it down, im recalling from memory)

I am now running the "DV" the way jcgriff2 suggested. I have not run in to a BSOD yet.

So here are the mindumps from the DV being run according to "usasma" suggestion (attached).



usasma said:


> OK, let's try this:
> 
> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thanks for the answers.

Dump #4 was a "VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP" - yes, it does say Vista! The bugcheck = *0xc4* and means the verifier flagged a driver. The stack text clearly shows ElbyCDIO being caught - 

```
1: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0d0c9568 fffff800`0335b3dc nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0d0c9570 fffff800`03370ae4 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`0d0c95b0 fffff800`0312c720 nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`0d0c9690 fffff800`031a6425 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`0d0c9760 fffff800`03370878 nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x25
fffff880`0d0c97b0 fffff880`03eb440a nt!VerifierObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x48
fffff880`0d0c9800 00000000`0000017c [COLOR=Red]ElbyCDIO[/COLOR]+0x240a
fffff880`0d0c9808 00000000`002501b8 0x17c
fffff880`0d0c9810 fffff980`15130ee0 0x2501b8
fffff880`0d0c9818 fffff800`00000000 0xfffff980`15130ee0
fffff880`0d0c9820 fffff880`0d0c9830 0xfffff800`00000000
fffff880`0d0c9828 00000000`00000000 0xfffff880`0d0c9830
```

`

ElbyCDIO is a virtual drive and may be one of the reasons for the scattered bugchecks -

```
ElbyCDIO.sys Tue Feb 17 09:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
```
The other culprit is the app that was running at the time of the crash -

```
PROCESS_NAME:  [COLOR=red]VCDDaemon.exe[/COLOR]
```
Is that Daemon tools? I am beginning to think that the various virtual devices and software are really doing a number on each other along with the virtualization found in Windows 7 itself.

Uninstall Daemon and see if BSODs persist. Elby is usually pretty stable. If BSODs continue post-Daemon removal, do the same with Elby.

Q - if Server is the one backing up, why is the software on your system?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


Bugcheck 0xc4 - VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP - Windows 7 x64

```
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Administrator.CENTRAL_INTEL_7\Documents\Minipump's[1]\110309-26426-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e60000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0309de50
Debug session time: Tue Nov  3 12:31:17.756 2009 (GMT-8)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:49.645
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {f6, 17c, fffffa800aba2b30, fffff88003eb440a}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ElbyCDIO.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ElbyCDIO.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ElbyCDIO.sys
Probably caused by : ElbyCDIO.sys ( ElbyCDIO+240a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000000000f6, Referencing user handle as KernelMode.
Arg2: 000000000000017c, Handle value being referenced.
Arg3: fffffa800aba2b30, Address of the current process.
Arg4: fffff88003eb440a, Address inside the driver that is performing the incorrect reference.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  VCDDaemon.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000335b3dc to fffff80002ed1f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0d0c9568 fffff800`0335b3dc : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000f6 00000000`0000017c fffffa80`0aba2b30 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0d0c9570 fffff800`03370ae4 : 00000000`0000017c fffffa80`0aba2b30 00000000`00000002 fffff980`01598000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`0d0c95b0 fffff800`0312c720 : fffffa80`0779ec18 fffff880`0d0c97e0 00000000`00000000 fffff980`15130e00 : nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`0d0c9690 fffff800`031a6425 : fffffa80`095c8700 fffff800`00000080 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`0d0c9760 fffff800`03370878 : 00000000`00000081 fffff800`0336d107 fffff880`03eb43be 00000000`002501b8 : nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x25
fffff880`0d0c97b0 fffff880`03eb440a : 00000000`0000017c 00000000`002501b8 fffff980`15130ee0 fffff800`00000000 : nt!VerifierObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x48
fffff880`0d0c9800 00000000`0000017c : 00000000`002501b8 fffff980`15130ee0 fffff800`00000000 fffff880`0d0c9830 : ElbyCDIO+0x240a
fffff880`0d0c9808 00000000`002501b8 : fffff980`15130ee0 fffff800`00000000 fffff880`0d0c9830 00000000`00000000 : 0x17c
fffff880`0d0c9810 fffff980`15130ee0 : fffff800`00000000 fffff880`0d0c9830 00000000`00000000 fffff800`031ea3a7 : 0x2501b8
fffff880`0d0c9818 fffff800`00000000 : fffff880`0d0c9830 00000000`00000000 fffff800`031ea3a7 fffff800`031ea3a7 : 0xfffff980`15130ee0
fffff880`0d0c9820 fffff880`0d0c9830 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`031ea3a7 fffff800`031ea3a7 fffffa80`0aba3c20 : 0xfffff800`00000000
fffff880`0d0c9828 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`031ea3a7 fffff800`031ea3a7 fffffa80`0aba3c20 fffffa80`095c83c0 : 0xfffff880`0d0c9830


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ElbyCDIO+240a
fffff880`03eb440a 85c0            test    eax,eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  ElbyCDIO+240a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ElbyCDIO

IMAGE_NAME:  ElbyCDIO.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  499aefbb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_ElbyCDIO+240a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_ElbyCDIO+240a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm ElbyCDIO
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03eb2000 fffff880`03ebc000   ElbyCDIO T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: ElbyCDIO.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ElbyCDIO.sys
    Image name: ElbyCDIO.sys
    Timestamp:        Tue Feb 17 09:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
    CheckSum:         00016F74
    ImageSize:        0000A000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
1: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0d0c9568 fffff800`0335b3dc nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0d0c9570 fffff800`03370ae4 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`0d0c95b0 fffff800`0312c720 nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`0d0c9690 fffff800`031a6425 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`0d0c9760 fffff800`03370878 nt!ObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x25
fffff880`0d0c97b0 fffff880`03eb440a nt!VerifierObReferenceObjectByHandle+0x48
fffff880`0d0c9800 00000000`0000017c ElbyCDIO+0x240a
fffff880`0d0c9808 00000000`002501b8 0x17c
fffff880`0d0c9810 fffff980`15130ee0 0x2501b8
fffff880`0d0c9818 fffff800`00000000 0xfffff980`15130ee0
fffff880`0d0c9820 fffff880`0d0c9830 0xfffff800`00000000
fffff880`0d0c9828 00000000`00000000 0xfffff880`0d0c9830
1: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb4000 fffff800`00bbe000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02e17000 fffff800`02e60000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02e60000 fffff800`0343d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`00c36000 fffff880`00c7a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c7a000 fffff880`00c8e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c8e000 fffff880`00cec000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cec000 fffff880`00dac000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00dac000 fffff880`00df8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00eb4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00f64000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f64000 fffff880`00f73000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f73000 fffff880`00fca000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fd3000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fdd000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fdd000 fffff880`00ffa000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 18:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01060000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01060000 fffff880`010be000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`010be000 fffff880`010cd000   VClone   VClone.sys   Fri May 22 16:08:37 2009 (4A173075)
fffff880`010cd000 fffff880`010df000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`010e4000 fffff880`01140000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01140000 fffff880`01147000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01147000 fffff880`01157000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01157000 fffff880`01171000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01171000 fffff880`0117a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0117a000 fffff880`011a4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`011a4000 fffff880`011af000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`011af000 fffff880`011ba000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`011ba000 fffff880`011e5000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`011e5000 fffff880`011f4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0121c000 fffff880`013bf000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013bf000 fffff880`013d9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013d9000 fffff880`013f7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01410000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01410000 fffff880`01418000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01420000 fffff880`01493000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01493000 fffff880`014a4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`014a4000 fffff880`014ae000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`014ae000 fffff880`015a0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015a0000 fffff880`01600000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0180e000 fffff880`01833000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01833000 fffff880`01843000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01843000 fffff880`0184c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01855000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0185e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0185e000 fffff880`01869000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`0187a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0187a000 fffff880`01887000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0188a000 fffff880`018c4000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018d6000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`018d6000 fffff880`018df000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`018df000 fffff880`01919000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01919000 fffff880`0192f000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0192f000 fffff880`0195f000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`019bf000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`019bf000 fffff880`019eb000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 19:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`019eb000 fffff880`019f4000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`019f4000 fffff880`019fb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c14000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02c14000 fffff880`02c35000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`02c3e000 fffff880`02cc8000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02cc8000 fffff880`02d0d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d0d000 fffff880`02d16000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d16000 fffff880`02d3c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d3c000 fffff880`02d50000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 18:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`02d50000 fffff880`02d5f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d7c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02d7c000 fffff880`02d97000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d97000 fffff880`02ded180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 18:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`02dee000 fffff880`02dfd000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e2f000 fffff880`03e4a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03e4a000 fffff880`03e9b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03e9b000 fffff880`03ea7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03ea7000 fffff880`03eb2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03eb2000 fffff880`03ebc000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Tue Feb 17 09:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
fffff880`03ebc000 fffff880`03ecb000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03ecb000 fffff880`03f4e000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f4e000 fffff880`03f6c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f6c000 fffff880`03f7d000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f7d000 fffff880`03fa3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03fa3000 fffff880`03fb9000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03fb9000 fffff880`03fdd000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03fdd000 fffff880`03fe9000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03fe9000 fffff880`03ff4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0401d000 fffff880`0401e480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04020000 fffff880`04114000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 18:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04114000 fffff880`0415a000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04167000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04167000 fffff880`041bd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`041bd000 fffff880`041ce000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`041ce000 fffff880`041f2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`041f2000 fffff880`041fe000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0441b000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`0441c000 fffff880`0442b000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`0442b000 fffff880`0442cf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`0442d000 fffff880`04469000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 18:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`04469000 fffff880`044c3000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`044c3000 fffff880`044d8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`044d8000 fffff880`04515000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04515000 fffff880`04537000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04537000 fffff880`0454f000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`0454f000 fffff880`045db000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`045db000 fffff880`045f8000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04843000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04843000 fffff880`0484b000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`0484d000 fffff880`05310a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 17:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`05311000 fffff880`05312180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 16:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`05313000 fffff880`05352000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 09:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`05352000 fffff880`05390000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`05390000 fffff880`053b2000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Mon Dec 01 08:50:28 2008 (493415D4)
fffff880`053b2000 fffff880`053c2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`053c2000 fffff880`053ca000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`053ca000 fffff880`053cf200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`053d0000 fffff880`053df000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`053df000 fffff880`053f5000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`053f5000 fffff880`053fcc00   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Mon Nov 24 09:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a0e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06a11000 fffff880`06bf8280   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 22 06:04:41 2009 (4AB8CB69)
fffff880`06c21000 fffff880`06c3a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06c3a000 fffff880`06c42080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06c43000 fffff880`06c56000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`06c56000 fffff880`06c64000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06c64000 fffff880`06c71000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06c71000 fffff880`06c85000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`06c85000 fffff880`06c91000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06c91000 fffff880`06c9f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06c9f000 fffff880`06cab000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06cab000 fffff880`06cb4000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06cb4000 fffff880`06cc7000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06cc7000 fffff880`06cf3000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06cf3000 fffff880`06d03000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`06d03000 fffff880`06d23000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`06d23000 fffff880`06d3a000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`06d3a000 fffff880`06d48000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06d48000 fffff880`06d6b000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06d6b000 fffff880`06d8c000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`06d8c000 fffff880`06da1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06da1000 fffff880`06db9000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06db9000 fffff880`06de7000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`0b600000 fffff880`0b64d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0b64d000 fffff880`0b670000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0b670000 fffff880`0b6a1000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)
fffff880`0b6a1000 fffff880`0b6ac000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`0b6ad000 fffff880`0b775000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0b775000 fffff880`0b793000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0b793000 fffff880`0b7ab000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0b7ab000 fffff880`0b7d7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0b7d7000 fffff880`0b7e6000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`0ba00000 fffff880`0ba98000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0ba98000 fffff880`0bb3e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0bb3e000 fffff880`0bb49000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0bb49000 fffff880`0bb76000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0bb76000 fffff880`0bb88000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0bb88000 fffff880`0bb91000   UltraMonUtility UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 17:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
fffff880`0bb91000 fffff880`0bbfa000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0c2e8000 fffff880`0c320000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 17:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`0c320000 fffff880`0c330000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 19:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`0033f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004e0000 fffff960`004ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`00687000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0195f000 fffff880`0196d000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0196d000 fffff880`01979000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01979000 fffff880`01982000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01982000 fffff880`01995000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`05352000 fffff880`05390000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 17:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f73000 fffff880`00fca000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c3e000 fffff880`02cc8000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`053df000 fffff880`053f5000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`011af000 fffff880`011ba000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 10:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`05390000 fffff880`053b2000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Mon Dec 01 08:50:28 2008 (493415D4)
fffff880`01171000 fffff880`0117a000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0117a000 fffff880`011a4000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`019f4000 fffff880`019fb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f6c000 fffff880`03f7d000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 16:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0b775000 fffff880`0b793000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06cf3000 fffff880`06d03000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`06d23000 fffff880`06d3a000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`06d03000 fffff880`06d23000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`0454f000 fffff880`045db000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04537000 fffff880`0454f000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff960`00660000 fffff960`00687000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`019bf000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cec000 fffff880`00dac000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 18:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`0192f000 fffff880`0195f000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c8e000 fffff880`00cec000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01420000 fffff880`01493000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`053b2000 fffff880`053c2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06c91000 fffff880`06c9f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ecb000 fffff880`03f4e000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f4e000 fffff880`03f6c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ebc000 fffff880`03ecb000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01919000 fffff880`0192f000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04515000 fffff880`04537000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 18:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06cab000 fffff880`06cb4000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06c9f000 fffff880`06cab000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06cb4000 fffff880`06cc7000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06c85000 fffff880`06c91000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04020000 fffff880`04114000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 18:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04114000 fffff880`0415a000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03eb2000 fffff880`03ebc000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Tue Feb 17 09:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01060000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`014a4000 fffff880`014ae000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`018df000 fffff880`01919000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00eb4000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02e17000 fffff800`02e60000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 18:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`041ce000 fffff880`041f2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 17:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`06c21000 fffff880`06c3a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06c3a000 fffff880`06c42080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a0e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0b6ad000 fffff880`0b775000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`018d6000 fffff880`018df000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03fa3000 fffff880`03fb9000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02dee000 fffff880`02dfd000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06c56000 fffff880`06c64000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bb4000 fffff800`00bbe000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04843000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 17:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013bf000 fffff880`013d9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`011ba000 fffff880`011e5000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`053ca000 fffff880`053cf200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06c43000 fffff880`06c56000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`06d8c000 fffff880`06da1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06c71000 fffff880`06c85000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 09:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`06d48000 fffff880`06d6b000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c36000 fffff880`00c7a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 18:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`053d0000 fffff880`053df000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`06d3a000 fffff880`06d48000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`011e5000 fffff880`011f4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06c64000 fffff880`06c71000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01157000 fffff880`01171000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`019bf000 fffff880`019eb000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 19:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`0c320000 fffff880`0c330000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 19:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`0b793000 fffff880`0b7ab000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0b7ab000 fffff880`0b7d7000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0b600000 fffff880`0b64d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0b64d000 fffff880`0b670000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 16:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`011a4000 fffff880`011af000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0185e000 fffff880`01869000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fd3000 fffff880`00fdd000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 16:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01060000 fffff880`010be000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03ea7000 fffff880`03eb2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 16:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018d6000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014ae000 fffff880`015a0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03fdd000 fffff880`03fe9000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`044c3000 fffff880`044d8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d50000 fffff880`02d5f000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cc8000 fffff880`02d0d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`015a0000 fffff880`01600000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 16:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01869000 fffff880`0187a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e9b000 fffff880`03ea7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 16:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e60000 fffff800`0343d000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 16:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0121c000 fffff880`013bf000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`019eb000 fffff880`019f4000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 16:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05311000 fffff880`05312180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 16:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`0484d000 fffff880`05310a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 17:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`02d16000 fffff880`02d3c000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0401d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01140000 fffff880`01147000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`01147000 fffff880`01157000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 16:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01493000 fffff880`014a4000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0ba98000 fffff880`0bb3e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 18:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`044d8000 fffff880`04515000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c7a000 fffff880`00c8e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 18:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03fb9000 fffff880`03fdd000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e2f000 fffff880`03e4a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 17:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`02c14000 fffff880`02c35000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e4a000 fffff880`03e9b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03fe9000 fffff880`03ff4000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01843000 fffff880`0184c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`06db9000 fffff880`06de7000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01855000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0185e000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0c2e8000 fffff880`0c320000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 17:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`0188a000 fffff880`018c4000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 16:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06cc7000 fffff880`06cf3000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`053f5000 fffff880`053fcc00   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Mon Nov 24 09:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD)
fffff880`04843000 fffff880`0484b000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`06da1000 fffff880`06db9000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05313000 fffff880`05352000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 09:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06a11000 fffff880`06bf8280   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 22 06:04:41 2009 (4AB8CB69)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 17:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0bb3e000 fffff880`0bb49000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`041f2000 fffff880`041fe000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d7c000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`053c2000 fffff880`053ca000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`01410000 fffff880`01418000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 09:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0ba00000 fffff880`0ba98000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0bb91000 fffff880`0bbfa000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 16:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0bb49000 fffff880`0bb76000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0401d000 fffff880`0401e480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 16:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0bb76000 fffff880`0bb88000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 17:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0187a000 fffff880`01887000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 16:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0b6a1000 fffff880`0b6ac000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`013d9000 fffff880`013f7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c14000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004e0000 fffff960`004ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0b7d7000 fffff880`0b7e6000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 17:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`03f7d000 fffff880`03fa3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0bb88000 fffff880`0bb91000   UltraMonUtility UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 17:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
fffff880`010cd000 fffff880`010df000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 17:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`045db000 fffff880`045f8000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0442b000 fffff880`0442cf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 17:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`041bd000 fffff880`041ce000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04469000 fffff880`044c3000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04167000 fffff880`041bd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0441c000 fffff880`0442b000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0441b000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 17:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04167000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 17:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`010be000 fffff880`010cd000   VClone   VClone.sys   Fri May 22 16:08:37 2009 (4A173075)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 17:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 16:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0180e000 fffff880`01833000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 16:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01410000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 16:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010e4000 fffff880`01140000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00dac000 fffff880`00df8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 16:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0442d000 fffff880`04469000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 18:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`02d3c000 fffff880`02d50000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 18:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`00fdd000 fffff880`00ffa000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 18:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`02d97000 fffff880`02ded180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 18:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`02d7c000 fffff880`02d97000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01833000 fffff880`01843000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 16:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00f64000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 16:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f64000 fffff880`00f73000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d0d000 fffff880`02d16000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00030000 fffff960`0033f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 16:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fd3000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 16:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06d6b000 fffff880`06d8c000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0b670000 fffff880`0b6a1000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 17:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0195f000 fffff880`0196d000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0196d000 fffff880`01979000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01979000 fffff880`01982000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01982000 fffff880`01995000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

According to http://www.processlibrary.com/directory/files/vcddaemon/:

"vcddaemon.exe is a process belonging to Elaborate Bytes Virtual CloneDrive which offers a virtual CD system which can mount CD images. "This program is a non-essential process, but should not be terminated unless suspected to be causing problems.\r" "

I do not have Daemon tools or any other virtual drive program installed. Would it make sense to get these errors when I'm not even using the virtual drive?

The windows home server connector software is whats on my computer. Not the server/backup software.

I got my first crash when i was away from my computer running the "DV" the way you (jcgriff2) suggested.

I have attached the dump. The BSOD said irql_not_less_or_equal.

Before i started running "DV" i never received this blue screen. (side note: i ran memtest86+ 11 hours last week with no issues)

Should i uninstall Virtual Clone Drive?

I will continue to run the "DV".


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hope you don't mind if I add a bit...

First, the latest dump - 0xA pointing to *memory_corruption*:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.762\110309-24429-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*f:\localsymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e03000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03040e50
Debug session time: Tue Nov  3 17:24:37.510 2009 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:41:23.024
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...........................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {ffffaf8009b01300, 2, 0, fffff80002f25a8f}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffaf8009b01300, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002f25a8f, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030ab0e0
 ffffaf8009b01300 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f
fffff800`02f25a8f 4c8b7500        mov     r14,qword ptr [rbp]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800b8644b0 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800b8644b0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000057 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0400000000000020
rdx=0000000000002a5b rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002f25a8f rsp=fffff8800b864640 rbp=ffffaf8009b01300
 r8=e60000000022149c  r9=0000000000000001 r10=0000000000000042
r11=0000058000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x23f:
fffff800`02f25a8f 4c8b7500        mov     r14,qword ptr [rbp] ss:0018:ffffaf80`09b01300=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e74469 to fffff80002e74f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0b864368 fffff800`02e74469 : 00000000`0000000a ffffaf80`09b01300 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0b864370 fffff800`02e730e0 : 00000000`42506650 af000000`0018292e 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0b8644b0 fffff800`02f25a8f : 00000000`00001b00 02000000`00139210 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03139c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0b864640 fffff800`02f2676b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 fffffa80`09ba1810 fffffa80`09ba0000 : nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x23f
fffff880`0b8646e0 fffff800`032860f5 : fffffa80`09ba0000 fffff880`0b864c60 fffff880`0b8647b8 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmQueryPfnList+0xbb
fffff880`0b864720 fffff800`031caf78 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09ba0000 fffff800`02e03001 : nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`0b864770 fffff800`0316fcb3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e03000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b864901 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`0b864800 fffff800`03170e49 : 00000000`01b7bba8 fffff800`02e81e18 00000000`01b7bc00 00000000`00010246 : nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`0b864ba0 fffff800`02e74153 : 00000000`00000002 fffff880`0b864c60 00000000`0376b940 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`0b864be0 00000000`7761021a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`01b7bac8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7761021a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f
fffff800`02f25a8f 4c8b7500        mov     r14,qword ptr [rbp]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffaf8009b01300, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002f25a8f, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS:  ffffaf8009b01300 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f
fffff800`02f25a8f 4c8b7500        mov     r14,qword ptr [rbp]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800b8644b0 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800b8644b0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000057 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0400000000000020
rdx=0000000000002a5b rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002f25a8f rsp=fffff8800b864640 rbp=ffffaf8009b01300
 r8=e60000000022149c  r9=0000000000000001 r10=0000000000000042
r11=0000058000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x23f:
fffff800`02f25a8f 4c8b7500        mov     r14,qword ptr [rbp] ss:0018:ffffaf80`09b01300=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002e74469 to fffff80002e74f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0b864368 fffff800`02e74469 : 00000000`0000000a ffffaf80`09b01300 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0b864370 fffff800`02e730e0 : 00000000`42506650 af000000`0018292e 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0b8644b0 fffff800`02f25a8f : 00000000`00001b00 02000000`00139210 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03139c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0b864640 fffff800`02f2676b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 fffffa80`09ba1810 fffffa80`09ba0000 : nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x23f
fffff880`0b8646e0 fffff800`032860f5 : fffffa80`09ba0000 fffff880`0b864c60 fffff880`0b8647b8 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmQueryPfnList+0xbb
fffff880`0b864720 fffff800`031caf78 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09ba0000 fffff800`02e03001 : nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`0b864770 fffff800`0316fcb3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e03000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b864901 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`0b864800 fffff800`03170e49 : 00000000`01b7bba8 fffff800`02e81e18 00000000`01b7bc00 00000000`00010246 : nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`0b864ba0 fffff800`02e74153 : 00000000`00000002 fffff880`0b864c60 00000000`0376b940 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`0b864be0 00000000`7761021a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`01b7bac8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7761021a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f
fffff800`02f25a8f 4c8b7500        mov     r14,qword ptr [rbp]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> r
rax=fffff8800b864470 rbx=af0000000018292e rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=ffffaf8009b01300 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa8009ba1810
rip=fffff80002e74f00 rsp=fffff8800b864368 rbp=fffff8800b864530
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002f25a8f
r11=fffff6fb6be00268 r12=fffff88002f64180 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000002 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02e74f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0b864370=000000000000000a
2: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0b864368 fffff800`02e74469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0b864370 fffff800`02e730e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0b8644b0 fffff800`02f25a8f nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`0b864640 fffff800`02f2676b nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x23f
fffff880`0b8646e0 fffff800`032860f5 nt!MmQueryPfnList+0xbb
fffff880`0b864720 fffff800`031caf78 nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`0b864770 fffff800`0316fcb3 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`0b864800 fffff800`03170e49 nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`0b864ba0 fffff800`02e74153 nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`0b864be0 00000000`7761021a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`01b7bac8 00000000`00000000 0x7761021a
2: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0b864368 fffff800`02e74469 : 00000000`0000000a ffffaf80`09b01300 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0b864370 fffff800`02e730e0 : 00000000`42506650 af000000`0018292e 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0b8644b0 fffff800`02f25a8f : 00000000`00001b00 02000000`00139210 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`03139c8f : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0b8644b0)
fffff880`0b864640 fffff800`02f2676b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 fffffa80`09ba1810 fffffa80`09ba0000 : nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x23f
fffff880`0b8646e0 fffff800`032860f5 : fffffa80`09ba0000 fffff880`0b864c60 fffff880`0b8647b8 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmQueryPfnList+0xbb
fffff880`0b864720 fffff800`031caf78 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09ba0000 fffff800`02e03001 : nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`0b864770 fffff800`0316fcb3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02e03000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b864901 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`0b864800 fffff800`03170e49 : 00000000`01b7bba8 fffff800`02e81e18 00000000`01b7bc00 00000000`00010246 : nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`0b864ba0 fffff800`02e74153 : 00000000`00000002 fffff880`0b864c60 00000000`0376b940 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`0b864be0 00000000`7761021a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0b864be0)
00000000`01b7bac8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7761021a
2: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0415e000 fffff880`0419c000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f53000 fffff880`00faa000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c7a000 fffff880`02d04000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04060000 fffff880`04076000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00deb000 fffff880`00df6000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`041c5000 fffff880`041e7000   AnyDVD   AnyDVD.sys   Mon Dec 01 11:50:28 2008 (493415D4)
fffff880`0dd67000 fffff880`0dd72000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00dad000 fffff880`00db6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00db6000 fffff880`00de0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01980000 fffff880`01987000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03bac000 fffff880`03bbd000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0b108000 fffff880`0b126000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`06a6e000 fffff880`06a7e000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`06a9e000 fffff880`06ab5000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff880`06a7e000 fffff880`06a9e000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`06ac0000 fffff880`06b4c000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0445f000 fffff880`04477000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:52 2009 (4A5BCC1C)
fffff960`00690000 fffff960`006b7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`0194b000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cd3000 fffff880`00d93000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018bb000 fffff880`018eb000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c75000 fffff880`00cd3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`041e7000 fffff880`041f7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06a0c000 fffff880`06a1a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03b0b000 fffff880`03b8e000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03b8e000 fffff880`03bac000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03afc000 fffff880`03b0b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018bb000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0443d000 fffff880`0445f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06a26000 fffff880`06a2f000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06a1a000 fffff880`06a26000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06a2f000 fffff880`06a42000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a0c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`052eb000 fffff880`053df000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a46000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03af2000 fffff880`03afc000   ElbyCDIO ElbyCDIO.sys Tue Feb 17 12:11:23 2009 (499AEFBB)
fffff880`01144000 fffff880`01158000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010f8000 fffff880`01144000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120a000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0186b000 fffff880`018a5000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0159d000 fffff880`015e7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`033e0000 fffff800`03429000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`040fb000 fffff880`0411f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`06b92000 fffff880`06bab000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06bab000 fffff880`06bb3080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06b84000 fffff880`06b92000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0b040000 fffff880`0b108000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01412000 fffff880`0141b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03be3000 fffff880`03bf9000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03a75000 fffff880`03a84000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06bc7000 fffff880`06bd5000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00b98000 fffff800`00ba2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04006000 fffff880`04049000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013cc000 fffff880`013e6000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01572000 fffff880`0159d000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04005200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06bb4000 fffff880`06bc7000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:39 2009 (4A391EA3)
fffff880`044c9000 fffff880`044de000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06be2000 fffff880`06bf6000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Wed Jun 17 12:49:43 2009 (4A391EA7)
fffff880`04485000 fffff880`044a8000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c1d000 fffff880`00c61000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`04060000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`04477000 fffff880`04485000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`02dee000 fffff880`02dfd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06bd5000 fffff880`06be2000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d93000 fffff880`00dad000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0194b000 fffff880`01977000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Jun 10 22:33:21 2009 (4A306CF1)
fffff880`0bbad000 fffff880`0bbbd000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Wed Jun 10 22:33:23 2009 (4A306CF3)
fffff880`0b126000 fffff880`0b13e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0b13e000 fffff880`0b16a000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`0b16a000 fffff880`0b1b7000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0b1b7000 fffff880`0b1da000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`00de0000 fffff880`00deb000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`019e5000 fffff880`019f0000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fbd000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01158000 fffff880`011b6000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03ae7000 fffff880`03af2000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01412000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01420000 fffff880`01512000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04076000 fffff880`04082000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03a46000 fffff880`03a75000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`045b6000 fffff880`045cb000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d8c000 fffff880`02d9b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d04000 fffff880`02d49000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01512000 fffff880`01572000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01811000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03adb000 fffff880`03ae7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e03000 fffff800`033e0000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01229000 fffff880`013cc000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`01980000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`052e9000 fffff880`052ea180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Sep 27 19:46:14 2009 (4ABFF946)
fffff880`04825000 fffff880`052e8a80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Sep 27 20:12:06 2009 (4ABFFF56)
fffff880`02d52000 fffff880`02d78000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`041a8000 fffff880`041c5000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fbd000 fffff880`00ff0000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e9d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013e6000 fffff880`013f7000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0b6c1000 fffff880`0b767000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0443d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c61000 fffff880`00c75000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04824000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`02dd3000 fffff880`02dee000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0183c000 fffff880`0185d000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0120a000 fffff880`01224000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03a8a000 fffff880`03adb000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`053ec000 fffff880`053f7000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019ca000 fffff880`019d3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0bb2d000 fffff880`0bb5b000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:18:02 2009 (4A5BCEBA)
fffff880`019d3000 fffff880`019dc000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019dc000 fffff880`019e5000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0bb75000 fffff880`0bbad000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Mon Jul 13 20:16:47 2009 (4A5BCE6F)
fffff880`011b6000 fffff880`011f0000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06a42000 fffff880`06a6e000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04082000 fffff880`04089c00   RimSerial_AMD64 RimSerial_AMD64.sys Mon Nov 24 12:01:01 2008 (492ADDCD)
fffff880`04049000 fffff880`04051000   RootMdm  RootMdm.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:47 2009 (4A5BCD07)
fffff880`045cb000 fffff880`045e3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0411f000 fffff880`0415e000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 12:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0680b000 fffff880`069f2280   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 22 09:04:41 2009 (4AB8CB69)
fffff880`010bf000 fffff880`010ee000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0b767000 fffff880`0b772000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0419c000 fffff880`041a8000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d9b000 fffff880`02db8000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`041f7000 fffff880`041ff000   serscan  serscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`015f7000 fffff880`015ff000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0ba64000 fffff880`0bafc000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0b600000 fffff880`0b669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0b772000 fffff880`0b79f000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`0408a000 fffff880`0408b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0b79f000 fffff880`0b7b1000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0182f000 fffff880`0183c000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0bb5b000 fffff880`0bb66000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:16:32 2009 (4A5BCE60)
fffff880`01811000 fffff880`0182f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c57000 fffff880`02c6b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0bb66000 fffff880`0bb75000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:41 2009 (4A5BCE69)
fffff880`03bbd000 fffff880`03be3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0b7b1000 fffff880`0b7ba000   UltraMonUtility UltraMonUtility.sys Thu Nov 13 20:10:30 2008 (491CD006)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c12000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06b4c000 fffff880`06b69000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0451e000 fffff880`0451ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`040ea000 fffff880`040fb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0455c000 fffff880`045b6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04094000 fffff880`040ea000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0450f000 fffff880`0451e000   usbrpm   usbrpm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:14 2009 (4A5BD2C2)
fffff880`06b69000 fffff880`06b84000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`053df000 fffff880`053ec000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`02c6b000 fffff880`02c7a000   VClone   VClone.sys   Fri May 22 19:08:37 2009 (4A173075)
fffff880`00ff0000 fffff880`00ffd000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01987000 fffff880`01995000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01995000 fffff880`019ba000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015e7000 fffff880`015f7000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`010bf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`04520000 fffff880`0455c000   vpchbus  vpchbus.sys  Tue Sep 22 21:32:32 2009 (4AB97AB0)
fffff880`02d78000 fffff880`02d8c000   vpcnfltr vpcnfltr.sys Tue Sep 22 21:32:30 2009 (4AB97AAE)
fffff880`044f2000 fffff880`0450f000   vpcusb   vpcusb.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:39 2009 (4AB97AB7)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c56180   vpcvmm   vpcvmm.sys   Tue Sep 22 21:32:38 2009 (4AB97AB6)
fffff880`02db8000 fffff880`02dd3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019ba000 fffff880`019ca000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ea0000 fffff880`00f44000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f44000 fffff880`00f53000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d49000 fffff880`02d52000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00070000 fffff960`0037f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00faa000 fffff880`00fb3000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`044a8000 fffff880`044c9000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0bafc000 fffff880`0bb2d000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0dcf6000 fffff880`0dd67000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018eb000 fffff880`018f9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018f9000 fffff880`01905000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01905000 fffff880`0190e000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0190e000 fffff880`01921000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Looking at your event logs, I see many miscellaneous errors as well. Here are what I found to be most peculiar:

```
Event[1161]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2009-10-29T11:16:09.448
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Max-Devin-PC
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk3\DR3.



Event[1717]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-DriverFrameworks-UserMode
  Date: 2009-10-29T09:39:42.078
  Event ID: 10101
  Task: Installation or update of device drivers.
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Stop
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-18
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
  Computer: Max-Devin-PC
  Description: 
The driver package installation has failed.  The final status was 0x45B.



Event[2025]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: VDS Basic Provider
  Date: 2009-10-29T05:10:32.000
  Event ID: 1
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Max-Devin-PC
  Description: 
Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]



Event[1498]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2009-10-29T10:13:30.911
  Event ID: 7016
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Max-Devin-PC
  Description: 
The NVIDIA Display Driver Service service has reported an invalid current state 32.



Event[6059]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: BTHUSB
  Date: 2009-10-22T16:43:04.734
  Event ID: 16
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Max-Devin-PC
  Description: 
The mutual authentication between the local Bluetooth adapter and a device with Bluetooth adapter address (00:25:57:e3:1b:b2) failed.



Event[9274]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-HAL
  Date: 2009-10-20T23:02:22.353
  Event ID: 12
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Max-Devin-PC
  Description: 
The platform firmware has corrupted memory across the previous system power transition.  Please check for updated firmware for your system.
```
My first thought when I saw both of these was a hard drive or power issue. Both would explain the *PageFault* in the 0xA (page file) and all of these sporadic errors in the system event logs. But, *Corsair* is a very well-respected name in computer hardware and it's rarely faulty, thus leaving the hard drive. Reinforcing this idea is the fact that *rdyboost.sys* "caused" a BSOD while it wasn't even in use.

IMHO, you should try using an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator*) to run the command *chkdsk /r /f*. It may require a restart, do so if necessary.

Good luck.


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Received this BSOD over night while still running the DV the way jcgriff2 recommended.

The BSOD read: “special pool detected memory corruption”

I will continue to run the DV.

I have attached the dump from last night.

Thanks again for all the help.

Max


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi DT Roberts,

Ran chkdsk on the hard drives, there were no issues. As you know the power supply is new (you helped me with my last issue, which was a lack of power).

For some reason i thought i should look at the ram (2x G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel).

After looking around (g.skill's forum and the motherboard reviews on newegg) there were many, many references to problems between the ram and the motherboard.

I have removed the ram and replaced it with 2x A-DATA 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model ADQVE1A16K.

No issues so far, i will see what happens over the next few days. (can i go 24 hours without a BSOD?)

Could all my problems really be a ram issue?

If so i would like to buy 2x A-DATA 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model ADQVE1B16K 

Thanks for the help,
Max


----------



## mdsilver (Oct 27, 2009)

FYI Update.

All issues were caused by the ram and motherboard combo. I changed the ram and all the issues went away.

A-DATA 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model ADQVE1B16K

Thanks for all the help.


----------

